#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по рису (химия или настоящий) + фото продукта

## Денис Ч

Приветствую вас, благомудрые!

Сегодня первый раз в жизни столкнулся с необычным для меня явлением при приготовлении риса. Не стал рисковать с его поеданием. А так как нигде в интернете больше не зарегистрирован на форумах, только на БФ, решил спросить Вашего совета, если кто имеет опыт в приготовлении риса. Все-таки вещь восточная, и многие, думаю, ее используют в рационе.

Обычно беру сорт "Краснодарский", у которого страна произрастания Россия, Краснодарский край. Потому что доверяю отечественной системе оценки качества. За рубежом может она (система эта) и лучше, но там другие стандарты, да и не факт, что продукция, поставленная через границу, прошла эти проверки.

И так получилось, что в магазине пропаренный рис (хотел именно пропаренный купить) был только вот в такой коробке и не краснодарского производства:



Обратная сторона коробки на 4 порционных пакетика:



Я уже дома прочитал, когда его сварил, что производитель - одна из азиатских стран, перечисленных на второй стороне коробки. Причем номер страны для конкретной данной упаковки на коробке я не нашел (если кто увидит, скажите).
Насторожил "Вьетнам". Потому что я слышал, что после войны с США там много похоронено химии, особенно в воде. Поэтому не рекомендуют есть привезенную из Вьетнама рыбу (есть такая - филе без костей и как слизь - название забыл).

А вот фото зерен. Они желтоватого оттенка, как и положено быть у пропаренного риса (а может, и не положено - может это я всегда зря желтоватый покупаю пропаренный):



После 20 минут варки впервые в жизни я увидел, что вода не как обычно мутноватая с характерным рисовым цветом или прозрачная, а зеленоватая. Цвет, как когда ребенок полоскает кисточки в банке со второй водой (т.е. повторное полоскание в другой, чистой, воде) после зеленой акварели.

Я сфотографировал уже варку второго пакета. Потому что первый сваренный пакет я выбросил, а воду от него вылил. И только затем подумал еще раз сварить и спросить на БФ.
Для чистоты эксперимента, чтобы исключить влияние разных внешних факторов, при варке второго пакета я залил чистую отфильтрованную мягкую воду в вымытую до блеска кастрюлю, и не солил (вдруг зеленый цвет - реакция на соль). И еще варил уже без пакета (вдруг пакет окрасил воду). И все равно вода зеленая. Налил в белую пиалу, чтобы лучше было видно, т.к. на фото не так сочно - даже расстроился, что на фото зеленого видно мало, а в реале сильнее видно:



При варке запах из кастрюли был не характерный для варящегося риса, а как пахнет тулуп фермера, когда он в нем доит корову - запах свежего молока с навозом. А также с примесью запаха чего-то синтетического.  Хотя это субъективно.

А вот сам рис. Если приглядеться, немного есть в нем что-то такое слегка зеленоватого оттенка, но не везде. Или мне кажется? Но вроде как цвет вареного риса должен быть совсем белый. Или желтоватый (в случае пропаренного, а это - пропаренный рис):




Также я знаю, что один из способов проверки риса - если поджечь спичкой очищенное сырое рисовое зерно, то запах будет приятный - как поджаренная крупа. А здесь опаленный рис пахнет какой-то химией резко и неприятно.


Может быть я зря волнуюсь, может быть зеленый цвет придали какие-то микроскопические водоросли. Или это новый безопасный для здоровья способ обработки продукта, чтобы он дольше хранился на складе?

По крайней мере это не пластиковый китайский рис, потому что тот не дает зеленую воду. Наверное, новая химия? В интернете про зеленую воду от риса тоже ничего не пишут.

Сталкивался ли кто из буддистов на БФ с этим явлением? Какие Ваши соображения по этому поводу?

И какой рис посоветуете покупать впредь?

А еще меня взволновало то, что монахам в ЮВА приходится есть тот рис, что им дадут миряне. И вряд ли миряне дадут добротный рис. Например, купят китайский пластиковый или такой вот зеленый по ошибке. Затем осознают эту ошибку, и отдадут рис монахам (чтобы добро не жалко было выбросить). По принципу: "На боже, что нам не гоже" (или это только в России такой принцип?).

В общем, что-то заволновался я из-за риска пищевого отравления тайских монахов. Тоже ведь подумываю на время съездить - а здесь такое искушение.

Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Денис Ч

И про это искушение - какие Ваши мысли? А то уедешь в Тайланд помедитировать, а затем печень отвалится. Когда Вы - мирянин, то Вы сами себе продукты выбираете. А монахам приходится надеяться на порядочность мирян. Я бы не стал подвергать здоровье монаха риску (не из-за того, что он монах (карма там и т.д.), а потому что он - тоже человек и зависит от тебя, и надеется на тебя). Но люди-то разные.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ну, монаха никто не заставляет насильно есть отраву, которую ему подносят. Можно не есть. Будда съел исключительно, чтобы продемонстрировать непостоянство.

Я думаю, никто не подносит монахам еду, которую он сам бы не стал. Подносят либо самую лучшую, которую могут купить, либо что сами едят. Если кто-то сознательно монахам подносит помои или отраву, это крайне непорядочно. А если монаху не повезло, и он окружён исключительно непорядочными людьми, значит, карма такая, или размонашиться, или помереть от голода или болезней.

P.S. Про рис — я бы любую еду, которая у меня вызывает подозрение, не ел бы. Впредь советую покупать другой рис  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (06.11.2019), Alex (03.11.2019), Ануруддха (03.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2019), Денис Ч (03.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Сегодня первый раз в жизни столкнулся с  опыт в 
> Обычно беру сорт "Краснодарский", у которого страна произрастания Россия, Краснодарский край. Потому что доверяю отечественной системе оценки качества. За рубежом может она (система эта) и лучше, но там другие стандарты, да и не факт, что продукция, поставленная через границу, прошла эти проверки.
> 
> И так получилось, что в магазине пропаренный рис (хотел именно пропаренный купить) был только вот в такой коробке и не краснодарского производства:
> 
> Обратная сторона коробки на 4 порционных пакетика:
> 
> 
> 
> Я уже дома прочитал, когда его сварил, что производитель - одна из азиатских стран, перечисленных на второй стороне коробки. *Причем номер страны для конкретной данной упаковки на коробке я не нашел (если кто увидит, скажите).*


_
Согласно той или иной системе, каждому виду изделия присваивается свой номер (чаще всего из 13 цифр – EAN-13).

Иногда для кода страны-изготовителя отводится три знака, а для кода предприятия – четыре.

Товары больших размеров могут иметь короткий код, состоящий, например, из восьми цифр – EAN-8.

Код страны никогда не состоит из одной цифры.

Код страны обычно присваивается Международной ассоциацией EAN.

Если на товаре имеется надпись, указывающая на одну страну, и штрих-код, указывающий на другую страну, то, возможно, компания была зарегистрирована и получила код не в своей стране, а в той, куда направлен основной экспорт ее продукции. Другой вариант: товар был изготовлен на дочернем предприятии. Еще один: товар был изготовлен в одной стране, но по лицензии фирмы из другой страны. И еще один: учредителями предприятия являются несколько компаний из различных государств._
Здесь подробнее: http://www.potrepedia.ru/polza/shtrih-kod.htm
460 -- это Россия. См. https://www.calc.ru/Shtrikhkody-Stra...voditeley.html

----------

Aion (06.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2019), Денис Ч (03.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

Чем меньше продукт прошел предварительных промышленных обработок тем он лучше. Т.е лучше рис даже не шлифованный. А еще лучше переходите на зеленую гречку - супер продукт с большим набором микроэлементов. Не так давно научился делать ее очень сладкую только за счет расщепления содержащегося в ней крахмала. В принципе и рис тоже делал сладковатым. Может как нибудь расскажу как это делается.

----------

Денис Ч (03.11.2019), Кеин (03.11.2019)

----------


## Йен

> И какой рис посоветуете покупать впредь?
> 
> А еще меня взволновало то, что монахам в ЮВА приходится есть тот рис, что им дадут миряне. И вряд ли миряне дадут добротный рис. Например, купят китайский пластиковый или такой вот зеленый по ошибке. Затем осознают эту ошибку, и отдадут рис монахам (чтобы добро не жалко было выбросить). По принципу: "На боже, что нам не гоже" (или это только в России такой принцип?).
> 
> В общем, что-то заволновался я из-за риска пищевого отравления тайских монахов. Тоже ведь подумываю на время съездить - а здесь такое искушение.
> 
> Заранее спасибо за ответы.


Покупаю только тайский рис. Пробовал российский, но после тайского его варить и есть невозможно - быстро разваривается, слипается.
В Таиланде монахам подают то, что сами себе готовят и едят, но обычно покупают еду с тележек. Я в севене беру продукты для монахов (соки, молоко, булки). Китайского или еще из какой страны риса я в Таиланде не видел, его и смысла нет закупать, т.к. свой девать некуда )
И да, лучше употреблять нешлифованный рис (бурый, черный), больше витаминов и микроэлементов, но он стоит дороже и может на вкус не понравиться.

----------


## Денис Ч

Спасибо всем за советы.

Про какой рис брать - спасибо. Попробую из Тайланда (номер штрихкода начинается с 885 ?). Завтра схожу, куплю. Также тоже где-то читал, что лучше - необработанный, с витаминами и микроэлементами.

Про штрих-код спасибо. Получается, что рис из одной из перечисленных на коробке стран, а код компания той страны получила в России/СНГ.

Про монахов: развеяли сомнения. Можно спокойно ехать.

А вот в китайских ресторанах питаться боязно - положат в тарелку синтетический рис, скушаем без заднем мысли, и так до рака недалеко.


P.S.: Зеленоватый бульон после отварки риса - это что-то. Первый раз сталкиваюсь. Есть, конечно же, не стал. Особенно после поджога зерен риса в ложке, для проверки.
Решил попробовать попитаться рисом в сочетании с нравственностью, войти маленько в жизнь монахов ЮВА. А тут такое неприятное событие с этой зеленкой.

----------


## Денис Ч

> Чем меньше продукт прошел предварительных промышленных обработок тем он лучше. Т.е лучше рис даже не шлифованный. А еще лучше переходите на зеленую гречку - супер продукт с большим набором микроэлементов. Не так давно научился делать ее очень сладкую только за счет расщепления содержащегося в ней крахмала. В принципе и рис тоже делал сладковатым. Может как нибудь расскажу как это делается.


Спасибо. Напишите как-нибудь про зеленую гречку отдельной темой. И про сладкий рис - это каша с молоком и сахаром?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Получается, что рис из одной из перечисленных на коробке стран, а код компания той страны получила в России/СНГ.
> 
> .


Насколько понимаю, штрих код показывает страну производителя уже готового продукта "Рис крупнозернистый *обработанный паром шлифованный*", а также организацию которой это произведено ООО "Элеваторный Комплекс Безменовский" (по информации из сети: занимается в том числе и экспортом зерновых)
А там гдето должна быть отметка из какой страны экспортирован именно рис, само зерно риса.
*Кмк*, это вот эти три точки внизу справа(с позиции смотрящего):

Тоесть скорее всего рис выращен во Вьетнаме, ну а обработан уже в России по приведённому на упаковке адресу.

----------

Денис Ч (04.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

Покупаю такой(а риса у нас много видов, ДВ как никак) --> https://vladivostok.flagma.ru/ris-ot...-o4404645.html
У нас его много кто фасует ну и наценивает(куда ж без этого), не отравился, цвет нормальный, полёт тоже, это для рис для риса, гарнир. Для плова -- длинный, в супермаркете.

Про гречку вспомнился анекдот бородатый:
_Французский посол на одной из выпивок у Александра III спрашивает:
— Ваше величество, это правда, что у вас в России гречку едят?
— Да, а что?
— А у нас во Франции эту гадость только скотине дают.
Александр III, почесав затылок, спрашивает у посла:
— Мосье, это правда, что у вас во Франции лягушек едят?
— Да, а что?
— А у нас в России эту гадость даже скотина не ест._ anekdotov.net

----------

Денис Ч (04.11.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> И про сладкий рис - это каша с молоком и сахаром?


Только рис, рис можно сделать сладким за счет самого себя, это же углевод  :Wink: 

А вообще рис несколько ограниченная по качеству и усваиваемости еда, даже не смотря на то что является самым массовым продуктов ЮВА. Состоит в основном из крахмала, который плохо переваривается организмом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2019), Денис Ч (04.11.2019), Кеин (04.11.2019)

----------


## Алма

По поводу зелёного цвета, это явно не нормально.
Попробуйте позвонить по номеру горячей линии, интересно что они ответят.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2019), Денис Ч (04.11.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Насколько понимаю, штрих код показывает страну производителя уже готового продукта "Рис крупнозернистый *обработанный паром шлифованный*", а также организацию которой это произведено ООО "Элеваторный Комплекс Безменовский" (по информации из сети: занимается в том числе и экспортом зерновых)
> А там гдето должна быть отметка из какой страны экспортирован именно рис, само зерно риса.
> *Кмк*, это вот эти три точки внизу справа(с позиции смотрящего):
> 
> Тоесть скорее всего рис выращен во Вьетнаме, ну а обработан уже в России по приведённому на упаковке адресу.


Спасибо. Вообще боюсь вьетнамских продуктов из-за химии, которая там похоронена тоннами после войны с США. Как-то давно напугали меня по этому поводу, когда купил филе рыбы без костей (название не помню, когда обжариваете, она как слизь - немного тает. Лимонелла, если не ошибаюсь, или какой-то вьетнамский сом).

----------


## Денис Ч

> По поводу зелёного цвета, это явно не нормально.
> Попробуйте позвонить по номеру горячей линии, интересно что они ответят.


Да ну, что вы. Я здесь (на БФ) получил нужную информацию, и этого достаточно. Просто буду молча выбирать другой продукт в магазине.

И самое главное, это сказали, что монахов в ЮВА кормят той же едой, что сами кушают, не хуже.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот в китайских ресторанах питаться боязно - положат в тарелку синтетический рис, скушаем без заднем мысли, и так до рака недалеко.


Вероятность невелика. Тут в Китае тоже байки про пластиковый рис ходят, но пока никому не попадался.

А до рака и так всё ближе и ближе с каждым годом жизни. Хотя если регулярно проводить медосмотр, то многие раки успешно лечатся.

----------

Денис Ч (04.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо. Вообще боюсь вьетнамских продуктов из-за химии, которая там похоронена тоннами после войны с США. Как-то давно напугали меня по этому поводу, когда купил филе рыбы без костей (название не помню, когда обжариваете, она как слизь - немного тает. Лимонелла, если не ошибаюсь, или какой-то вьетнамский сом).


незачто

Насчёт Вьетнама не знаю, надо спрашивать тех кто там был (современных мифов по миру гуляет не меньше (а кмк. на порядки больше) чем древних), но думаю качество той рыбы скорее было обусловлено обработкой и хранением.

----------

Денис Ч (04.11.2019)

----------

